# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  WellBe, smart bracelet to support your emotional well-being, Insalveo, Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Inventors:

Zach Sivan

Doron Libshtein

"The WellBe" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

WellBe
May 7, 2015




> The WellBe is an elegant, light-weight bracelet and mobile app designed to support your emotional well-being. Find out what your stress triggers are and learn personalized meditation and other well-being exercises to release stress and help you calm down immediately.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Wearable bracelet analyzes the most stressful parts of your day"

by Kathleen Wong
May 28, 2015

----------

